

AtScript Primer - tosh
https://docs.google.com/a/blossom.io/document/d/11YUzC-1d0V1-Q3V0fQ7KSit97HnZoKVygDxpWzEYW0U/preview?sle=true

======
tosh
TL;DR: As far as I understand this is the programming language
Angular(JS|Dart) 2 is written in.

